# He's Here-DISASTER



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

BLaze my new boer goat is here but my other goats hate him.  What do I do?The other goats are pymys but they are ganging up on him.One of the pygmys has horns and he's using them.I'll get pics when things calm down and I find the cameras USB cord.I should have know. :worried:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Goats just have to go through a pecking order, I'm sure he'll find his place soon


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the reassurance Sarah.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

If you have a place to let them get to know everyone across the fence, that might save some bumps and bruises until they sort it out. I always like to put a mellow animal from the old herd with the newie til those two bond, then let them with everyone else- usually the old herd member will ease the new one in the group.


----------



## Sybil (Dec 21, 2007)

I like to put them also on the other side of the fence from the herd so they can kinda work things out, then I have taken a collar from one of my other goats and put it on the new goat so he smells somewhat like the others. They still have to work out their pecking order but this seems to make it a little calmer. You might try taking a collar from a more dominate goat and put it on the new guy?
Sue


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I hate it - but it will take them a good week to settle out unfortunatlly (well at least that is how it tends to be around here).


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Well the weathers have befriended each other.  Now it is the doe against the weathers.I'm still working on the pics.I can't get them to load on photobucket.It says no photos selected.Anyone had that problem? I fixed it!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you had a type-o there so I don't know what you are asking about photobucket.


Glad he has found a buddy


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

lol.. my boers do this... my cashmere found her place the other day.. she use to be the boss... the new boer doe put her in her place real quick.


----------

